# Wild caught trapdoor snails?



## PotteryWalrus (24 Jun 2020)

So like, I've been going out since this lock down started on really early (like 3-4am) morning walks along my local canal with a net and bucket just to see what I dredge up. A couple of months ago there was a profusion of tadpoles which I decided to raise, and along with them came a relatively large 'pond snail' which I since have suspected to be an Asian trapdoor snail. 

Unfortunately in transforming my tank from semi-terrestial to fully aquatic he seems to have passed away, and I'm thinking of going out  in the next day or so to see if I can find any more in the same place. Firstly, what hitchhikers should I be cautious of in introducing wild caught inverts, and secondly, how common are these guys as an invasive species in the UK?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 
We have a  relatively common native species of Trapdoor Snail <"_Viviparus viviparus _">, apparently _V. contectus_ is very  similar and also widespread, but I've never knowingly seen one. They need  high levels of oxygenation, so may not be that suitable for tropical aquariums.

I'm not aware of the Japanese Trapdoor Snail as an invasive species in the UK, but I wouldn't be that surprised.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PotteryWalrus (25 Jun 2020)

Huh cool, I didn't know we had a native TS! I'll leave them well alone, then XD


----------



## MirandaB (25 Jun 2020)

Here's one I found earlier although I don't know which Viviparus


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





MirandaB said:


> although I don't know which Viviparus


Nice, I'm pretty sure that one is the "Common River Snail" (_Viviparus viviparus)  _it has a blunt shell apex  and you can see the brown stripes (should be three  of them) on a greenish shell with slim tentacles.

cheers Darrel


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (2 Aug 2020)

I'd be wary with wild snails. They can host an array of diseases and parasites/flukes. Most of them harmless to us but still.


----------

